# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  MTB NK SL3 Server update & more information

## gsm4maroc

29.06.2011 - MTB NK SL3 Server update & more information ! 
• Windows 64-bit supported
• Phones with 20 digits code will not be accepted to upload on calc queue    Discussion Thread: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards GSMinfo

----------

